# Dog Minder Lagos



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for someone to mind my dog pretty regularly as I usually travel about every six weeks, for max one week. She is tiny, well behaved and 3 yrs old. I am looking for someone who will look after her in their own home/ house or apartment.:fingerscrossed:


----------

